# تجري في أوصالها



## lukebeadgcf

كنت أستمع إلى بيتنا ليان أرطروس برتراند وما فهمت هذا الجزء :

تبعد الأرض عن الشمس مسافة تحفظ لها الحياة . فلا تبعد بعدا يجمدها ولا تدنو دنوا يحرقها . توازن عجيب . حفظ لها ماءها سائلا يجري في أوصانها .

أنا أفهم المعنى المقصود ولكني لم أستطع إيجاد الكلمة الملونة في ثلاثة قواميس . هل هي كلمة قديمة ؟ هل جذرها و ص ن ؟ هل يفهمها الجميع ؟ أيضا أنا كتبت الكلمات فوق مستخدما الصوت من الفلم فقط فقد تكون أخطاء وأنا أرحب بتصحيحها . 

شكرا !


----------



## Egyptlover

أعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ ما وأن الكلمة المقصودة هي "أوصالها".


----------



## lukebeadgcf

egyptlover said:


> أعتقد أنه يوجد خطأ ما وأن الكلمة المقصودة هي "أوصالها".



نعم ! أنت صحيح تماما . يجب أن أتذكر أني كثيرا ما أسمع اللامات نونات .


----------

